# gzk thickness for various ammo



## oldstevie

So i am a bit behind the times when it comes to these bands

i am still using tbg

Are these gzk bands much better than theraband ?

if so can anyone recommend which thicknesses work best for different ammo ?

For example 8mm , 9.5mm and 12mm steel

Thanks


----------



## JPD-Madrid

Actually most of chinese flat bands are optimized for shooting slingshot. In China the hottest sales belong to Precise and Sumeike.

We just launched our website to sell chinese slingshot product to all over the world. you can have a look if you are interested.

slingshooting.com


----------



## oldstevie

thanks for your reply

so even more new stuff to choose from 

it is good to see that material is now made specifically for slingshots

this may take some time for me to work out what to use and for what ammo


----------



## AlDermietzel

I've been shooting the gzk black. 76 20-15mm and it absolutely hurtles 9mm steel like there's no tomorrow. I'd try the 1mm thickness for 12mm steel . It seems much smoother and snappier than tbg and it seems to last, I'm still on my first bandset and I've had it on for 2 weeks and I've been shooting everyday for atleast an hour or 2!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldstevie

thanks for the info

can i ask you where you got the gzk from ?

thanks


----------



## AlDermietzel

oldstevie said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> can i ask you where you got the gzk from ?
> 
> thanks


Hi mate, no worries ! If you're in the UK, you can get the whole rolls from ebay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hawks-GZK-Black-Length-1-2-meter-1-0mm-Thick-Catapult-Slingshot/223512227003?hash=item340a5decbb:g:cpoAAOSwZGBc1taV

Also wasp slingshots in the UK sell some really nice premade bandsets for a pretty decent price!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

Also this vendor sells the gzk green, I've never tried it before though, I might have to try the .8mm a try 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel

Whoops I meant to put a link there

https://www.m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?isRefine=true&_pgn=3&_nkw=seller%3Ahawkscatapults02&_sasl=hawkscatapults02

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldstevie

That,s very helpful

Thank you

This vendor seems to have a lot to offer


----------



## Projectile Pilot

Out of Precise, GZK, and Sumeike, which one relaxes least when held at full draw? I'm ready to pull the trigger on a roll of flat material but still can't decide which. I usually hold at full draw for 5 seconds or so, so avoiding power loss is a high priority


----------



## oldstevie

so i have now been trying out GZK 0.8 for while

it does seem to do what it says on the tin.

it requires a lot less material for each bandset

for example the optimum cut for me and my semi butterfly draw with 8mm steel is tapered from 15mm to 10mm

a lot less than i would have expected but this creates a very fast flat trajectory

it fires 9.5mm steel nearly as fast but i suspect that a wider cut would be better.

the big plus for me is how long it lasts before breaking.

overall for me it appears to be an improvement over tbg

all the info and videos on line show guys using GZK stuff for high speed accuracey with small ammo

so has many folks tried it out with heavier stuff like 10mm and 12mm lead or 12mm sleel

i will be experimenting of course but it took me while to find the unexpectadley small cut for small ammo

it appears to be in a different place from tbg

the tbg calculator was not too bad in the past but i dont beleive there is one for this yet

thanks


----------



## skropi

If you shoot 8mm steel, you can also try a 12mm/8mm taper (even less would be probably better with a long draw). I believe you will be surprised ????


----------



## oldstevie

thanks for that

ill give that a go

im new to gzk bands and the small ammo and its like starting all over again trying to work out band cuts etc

i suppose thats what keeps this hobby intersting


----------



## skropi

oldstevie said:


> thanks for that
> ill give that a go
> im new to gzk bands and the small ammo and its like starting all over again trying to work out band cuts etc
> i suppose thats what keeps this hobby intersting


Those gzk are plenty fast, and very smooth drawing.


----------



## oldstevie

so have now tried 12mm to 8mm taper in semi butterfly

with 8mm steel

this is better and more accurate than the 15mm to 10mm taper

the bands look ridiculously small and toy like but they certainly perform well


----------



## spewing

I use GZK black 0.5 with a long braw, Pretty much full butterfly.

I doesn't seem to want to stretch to 500% so i use 270mm stretching to about 1300mm possibly a little shorter with a 18 to 13mm taper.

I use this for 8mm steel and if i get a nice clean hit in the centre of a steel soup can it will possibly go straight though the can but will defiantly dent or start to split the second side.

Nice really light pull as well.


----------

